# Jonathan Edwards



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2005)

One of America's greatest theologians, Jonathan Edwards was born on October 5, 1703 and died on March 22, 1758 (from a smallpox inoculation). More about his life and works can be found here.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 22, 2005)

Andrew, I just read how he died in the book I am reading just a couple of nights ago. I did not however notice the date. So what is that 302 yrs ago today? Thank God for him and how he lifted up and always spoke on the supremacy of Christ and his love, as well as all of his other very important contributions to theology and to our country in general. An intersting note on his progeny. 

A. E. Winship tracked down 1400 of Jonathan and Sarah's decendants from their marriage and found that they had produced out of their 12? children.

13 college presidents
65 professors
100 lawyers, and a dean of an outstanding law school
30 judges
66 physicians and a dean of a medical school
80 holders of public office:
three U.S. senators
mayors of 3 large cities
governors of three states
a Vice President of the United States
a controller of the U.S. treasury


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2005)

It's remarkable to consider the blessed legacy of Jonathan Edwards.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2006)

Jonathan Edwards died on March 22, 1758.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 4, 2006)

I found it remarkable how TALL his family was given that time. Apparently he had 10 sisters, ALL OF WHOM WERE OVER 6 FEET TALL, his father used to refer to his "60 feet of daughters." Can you imagine that many 6 feet women in one family in the 18th Century?! 

If you've ever seen pics of George Washington among his contemproraries, he towered over them at 6'3". In fact there is a letter in which Abigail remarks to her husband that, though he had described him to her, she was amazed at his height when she met him in person.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Andrew, I just read how he died in the book I am reading just a couple of nights ago. I did not however notice the date. So what is that 302 yrs ago today? Thank God for him and how he lifted up and always spoke on the supremacy of Christ and his love, as well as all of his other very important contributions to theology and to our country in general. An intersting note on his progeny.
> 
> A. E. Winship tracked down 1400 of Jonathan and Sarah's decendants from their marriage and found that they had produced out of their 12? children.
> ...



Are there names attached to these?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2007)

Jonathan Edwards died on March 22, 1758 from a smallpox vaccination.


----------

